# What brand of plow to buy?



## sgpmi10 (Jan 15, 2012)

im looking either to buy a boss plow, western plow, or fisher? dont know what brand to buy. im going to be plowing decent size parking lots and driveways.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Your in the Storm Pictures forum.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

u are in the wrong section but it kinda preferance i run fisher love them but boss and western are great plows also v plow would be the way to go


----------



## ultimatelawns (Dec 18, 2011)

Boss are worth every penny and then some.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

All three are good brands. Main questions should be: 

1. What brand does your best and closest dealer handle? Does he stock a lot of parts, and can you reach him at 2am when your controller goes down or a solenoid burns up? 

2. Do you want trip edge or full trip?

3. Do you want chain lift or linkage?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

trustyrusty;1532423 said:


> All three are good brands. Main questions should be:
> 
> 1. What brand does your best and closest dealer handle? Does he stock a lot of parts, and can you reach him at 2am when your controller goes down or a solenoid burns up?
> 
> ...


What he said. Question #1 is most important


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

What those guys said, but YOU should have spare parts. Controller, coil, valve, hoses, and solenoid. $600 sitting on the shelf is MORE than worth it at 3am, atleast to me it is. But I have spare trucks and plows too


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go snowdogg, built better, less expensive, reliable, great support, and stainless


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

plowguy43;1544191 said:


> I'd go snowdogg, built better, less expensive, reliable, great support, and stainless


same here....snowdogg s the way to go....


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

I would buy a red one!


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

Western the best


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

Not knocking SnowDogg, cause I don't really know..but I was pricing plows for my half ton, and my dealer who is a snowDogg dealer did everything he could to talk me out of one...he said you get what you pay for...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a good dealer


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

FISHER all day long!!!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Haven't had one complaint about my Fishers. Never had anything else but Fisher, except a Meyer on a 92 Dodge...


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

First question from us in the peanut gallery should be what vehicle are you running?

1/2 ton I would look at Blizzard, Western HTS or SnowDogg. All make a plow specific to the 1/2 ton.
Second, What are you looking to plow? Self and a few family members, Residential, light commercial or commercial?

Personal experience... I was looking at residential / light commercial... went with a SnowDogg MD 75 as I started out plowing with a Mountaineer. Moved it over to my 04 Dodge 1500. I'm on year 3 without an issue. If I had to buy today it would be a SnowDogg HD75 or the Western HTS. Don't overlook Snoway either. 

Understand the dealer wants to make money and there's likely more margin (profit) in selling you a Boss or Meyer vs Snowdogg... Mine has been solid and the support is great. Do your own research based on what you drive and what you want to do with it.. Ask questions in the specific forums and you will get the answer.. Look at the mount systems and factor in your bank account... 


Good luck and let us know what you get...

gb


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Well said*



trustyrusty;1532423 said:


> All three are good brands. Main questions should be:
> 
> 1. What brand does your best and closest dealer handle? Does he stock a lot of parts, and can you reach him at 2am when your controller goes down or a solenoid burns up?


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Stay away from snow dogg anything. it is exactly what you are paying for. Bought a brand new boss spreader a year ago it is still running strong spent about 300 more than a buddy and he is already replacing motor. Also his plow has not seen the 14 years of large commercial abuse my boss has and it is already falling apart


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

Jewell1386;1564890 said:


> Stay away from snow dogg anything. it is exactly what you are paying for. Bought a brand new boss spreader a year ago it is still running strong spent about 300 more than a buddy and he is already replacing motor. Also his plow has not seen the 14 years of large commercial abuse my boss has and it is already falling apart


owned my spreader 3 years now and not one problem at all, i installed my ex80 and i put it together, built way better than a boss and plows twice as good as any plow i have had, been plowing almost 30 years, have had every plow made...i still have 2 westerns and one fisher and by far the snowdogg is the best i have had....grease fittings on all the pivot points, love the plow jack, my rt3 was harder to hook up than my snowdogg and it has no electrical help at all.. love my spreader and i have had western,fisher,and central hydros, but never again, looking at the new 4 yard now for my dump....


----------



## zplows (Jan 12, 2013)

Just get a Meyer plow there the best in The industry!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

trustyrusty;1532423 said:


> All three are good brands. Main questions should be:
> 
> 1. What brand does your best and closest dealer handle? Does he stock a lot of parts, and can you reach him at 2am when your controller goes down or a solenoid burns up?
> 
> ...


So well put!


2COR517;1532490 said:


> What he said. Question #1 is most important


At 2am, you better have good dealer support!


zplows;1565625 said:


> Just get a Meyer plow there the best in The industry!


Today is not April Fool day so are you serious? They have gotten better but are still on the bottom. Also, that wasn't even one of his brands he was looking at.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

I found this interesting: I'm in Idaho but just yesterday I had a friend here to my house for lunch who is from Wisconsin. He owns a mechanic shop and sells Boss and Meyer plows. He just put a new plow on his own truck and chose a Meyer V over a Boss. I was quite amazed to be honest but he claimed he prefers Meyer over Boss.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I like fishers, I like fisher MM1's better than MM2's, I feel that they were built stronger. As far as meyer, I have one of those too, but it no longer gets used. If isnt as tough as a MM1, and comparable in design to the mm2. None of the above three have ever failed me, but if I had my choice, I would want fisher to start making MM1's again to their original spec.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe a MM1 blade(early MM1, not the MM2 blade) on a MM2 headgear?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

2006Sierra1500;1565793 said:


> Maybe a MM1 blade(early MM1, not the MM2 blade) on a MM2 headgear?


The MM1 headgear is much better built than the MM2. I don't give a crap about the MM2 being easier to hook into, as far as I am concerned, the entire MM1 set up is superior, AND easier to do repairs on.


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

I plowed about 30 years and had all westerns, they are fine, Now we went with the Boss plows and we really like them a lot. The Western plant in Milwaukee is only 5 miles away from me. But I still like the Boss better. Yes, Boss is #1


Just my 2 cents. from a 53year old fart.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm with Western too, but I live in Milwaukee, and two dealers will open their shop 24-7 for parts.

The other point is $, and new or used. Some new 8' plows run $10k+ now, and the parts are twice or thrice that for a uni or ultramount.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like BOSS and HINIKER for plow brands. The quick attach feature of the BOSS sold me on them.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Go off of dealer support.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

I find it all the whiners about dealer support to be extremely annoying. If you break your plow at 2AM, it doesn't matter if you have an available dealer or not, or even if they're open. THEY STILL NEED TO ORDER THE PART(S) YOU BROKE. At 2AM, the ONLY thing that will get you back on the road is YOU FIX IT YOURSELF, which probably involves a welder or GENERIC parts that don't need a "dealer" for.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

jasonv;1603964 said:


> I find it all the whiners about dealer support to be extremely annoying. If you break your plow at 2AM, it doesn't matter if you have an available dealer or not, or even if they're open. THEY STILL NEED TO ORDER THE PART(S) YOU BROKE. At 2AM, the ONLY thing that will get you back on the road is YOU FIX IT YOURSELF, which probably involves a welder or GENERIC parts that don't need a "dealer" for.


Well, here in Milwaukee, where Western plows are made, we have four (4) Western Factory Direct Dealers, and four (4) Associate Dealers. The Factory Direct Dealers have most any Western plow part you need, and it is a genuine Western part. In other words: they do *NOT* "NEED TO ORDER THE PART(S) YOU BROKE." And I personally know that two of those dealers will meet me 24-7 in an emergency. If welding is required, that is a whole other animal, and not a part. At least with Western plow parts, nothing is required to be welded on: they are all bolted or pinned on (or snap connectors in electrical connections). That being said, I don't have the same luxury with my 11' Flink plow...but then, in four years I've never needed a part for that plow.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

johnhenry1933;1603979 said:


> Well, here in Milwaukee, where Western plows are made, we have four (4) Western Factory Direct Dealers, and four (4) Associate Dealers. The Factory Direct Dealers have most any Western plow part you need, and it is a genuine Western part. In other words: they do *NOT* "NEED TO ORDER THE PART(S) YOU BROKE." And I personally know that two of those dealers will meet me 24-7 in an emergency. If welding is required, that is a whole other animal, and not a part. At least with Western plow parts, nothing is required to be welded on: they are all bolted or pinned on (or snap connectors in electrical connections). That being said, I don't have the same luxury with my 11' Flink plow...but then, in four years I've never needed a part for that plow.


Sure.. don't need to order them... need to MANUFACTURE them.

Welding is what you do when a part BREAKS, to make the part UNbreak.


----------

